# Hairy Bikers on the History Channel - Food Related



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

I caught this show last week on the History channel called "Hairy Bikers". Pretty good show. I saw 2 episodes both being in Texas. One they went shrimping and made a bunch of seafood dishes the other they went hog hunting and cooked that up a couple of ways. They learn from the locals and also make their own stuff. History channel has had some good food shows lately so I figured I would share this for anyone that hasn't seen it.

This week they will be in Florida and I saw gator on the menu. Fridays @ 10pm (eastern) on the History channel.

http://www.history.com/shows/hairy-bikers


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

BT, Thanks for the heads up...JJ


----------



## ddemerath (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw bits and pieces of the pig hunt.  Looked interesting.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

They are doing Beer butt chicken this week.


----------



## moikel (Nov 9, 2011)

Several series have been on cable here. They did a trip to Vietnam,India &Thailand & another one through South America. Turkey s well Great champions of real food.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw it the other night myself and wasn't that impressed with many of the recipes. When I watch the food channels I'm looking to learn recipes and tech.


----------



## coloradosmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

[h1]I have seen the hairy bikers too I think there been 3 episodes the 1st was eating & cooking with hot peppers they showed ghost peppers I thought was the hottest in the world I guess they got knot out as the hottest in the world--The hottest is Trinidad Scorpion---Scoville heat scale is--Ghost Pepper--1,041,427--Trinidad Scorpion---1,463,700 & the hairy bikers had a contest with the Trinidad scorpion peppers the one that's a chef who could eat most & who would back down 1st It's a bit to hot for me I have a brother in law & bother I got the ghost pepper hot sauce I know they have not used the whole bottle I bought Trinidad scorpion hot sauce foe Christmas for my brother in law son & brother I got off the internet the cheapest was peppers.com I got 3 bottles for $18 plus shipping total was about $23.00 Ken--Colorado--Smoker[/h1]


----------

